# Need help identifying this material



## accws (Apr 20, 2014)

Hello all. New to the forum. I was removing some drywall and found this stuff and immediately, fears of asbestos struck. Can anyone tell me if this is safe? I'm going to have it tested, but being the long weekend, I won't know for a few days. 

One pic shows the label on the back. It says 
"ROCKLATH 
The fireproof lath
Made in Canada
...
Canadian Gypsum Co., Ltd"

Second pic shows side profile. It looks like cement board on top of plaster, and there's some kind of animal hair in the cement. 

Any help appreciated. TIA


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Canada is a leading producer of asbestos product. It is certainly possible that there are asbestos fibers in the material, it is IMPOSSIBLE to determine via visual inspection. You are sending a sample to a laboratory, so that will determine if it is asbestos, and if so what type of mineral was used. In the interim, you should treat it as though it is asbestos containing, meaning that during demolition you should use standard asbestos precautions. The U.S. EPA has guidelines for handling asbestos containing material on their web site.


----------



## cjp2003 (Jun 22, 2016)

Bumping this from the dead, I have the same stuff in my house. Would PM but I don't have enough posts!


----------



## cjp2003 (Jun 22, 2016)

Would another forum member like to PM the OP on this post? I'm trying to get my posts up but it's taking a while. TIA. Much appreciated.


----------



## cjp2003 (Jun 22, 2016)

Well I had mine tested. Came back negative. Lots of cellulose fibers in it which looked pretty scary beforehand.


----------



## nirn (Jan 2, 2022)

accws said:


> Hello all. New to the forum. I was removing some drywall and found this stuff and immediately, fears of asbestos struck. Can anyone tell me if this is safe? I'm going to have it tested, but being the long weekend, I won't know for a few days.
> 
> One pic shows the label on the back. It says
> "ROCKLATH
> ...


Hello accs,
I have a very similar drywall. What was the result of the asbestos test?
Thx,
nirn


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

nirn said:


> Hello accs,
> I have a very similar drywall. What was the result of the asbestos test?
> Thx,
> nirn


I don't think the OP will respond, 2014 and only 1 post.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

nirn said:


> Hello accs,
> I have a very similar drywall. What was the result of the asbestos test?
> Thx,
> nirn


Find a commercial lab and have yours tested, it is not something you want to guess at .


----------

